# Grrr Ripper



## sbwertz (Sep 7, 2010)

My husband isn't into turning, but he loves to make pen blanks for me. I bought him this for his birthday and it is probably the best safety investment I have ever made.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10477&filter=grrripper

It keeps his hands safely away from the blade when cutting 3/4" square pen blanks.

Sharon


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 7, 2010)

I need one of those.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Me, too.


----------



## woodlloyd (Sep 7, 2010)

*Wanting and waiting*

I've been desiring this for a while now, but I've seen so many different combinations. Those that are a set of two, include a DVD or something like that. I want to see it in person. I've only seen them on websites like eBay Amazon. What did you buy one, a set of two,... Any accessories? I'm excited once again about buying it and creating some segmented pen blanks.


----------



## reddwil (Sep 7, 2010)

I made one out of a sheet rock sander and scrap wood. Looks like hell and barely does the job, Just might have to invest in the real thing. I like!


----------



## woodlloyd (Sep 7, 2010)

reddwil said:


> I made one out of a sheet rock sander and scrap wood. Looks like hell and barely does the job, Just might have to invest in the real thing. I like!



I just might make something like that for myself. 

I'm experimenting with segmenting with metal (starting with aluminum). I would like to do more than just put a couple of strips at varying angles, but not too busy either. 

This little tool has really got me excited again about segmenting without the danger of losing a finger. The imagination is my only limit.

I'm just afraid of buying a tool that may have limitations I may not be considering because of my excitement about it's potential. And I don't want to waste money.


----------



## zig613 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been using one for the past three years and still have all my fingers.  A nice Xmas gift from my better half.  I would highly recommend getting one if you are planning to cut small material on your table saw.

Wade


----------



## Fred (Sep 7, 2010)

From 1/8' thin out to it's maximum width you will keep your fingers quite safe. It even holds the wood against the fence and really aids in preventing kickback.

I believe that this is an excellent safety device and I do not turn my saw on unless I know where it is and I ALWAYS use it if I am cutting short stock against the fence and face a possible 'pinch!' (Which is always there)

Great addition to anyone's shop and the cost is way less than the loss of a finger, etc.


----------



## dwasson (Sep 7, 2010)

sbwertz said:


> My husband isn't into turning, but he loves to make pen blanks for me. I bought him this for his birthday and it is probably the best safety investment I have ever made.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10477&filter=grrripper
> 
> ...



+1  I gave one to my Dad a few years back.  When I use his table saw I feel much more comfortable.  And we both still have all our fingers.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 7, 2010)

I have one and love it. Just wish I had one for bandsaws


----------



## mredburn (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going to have to get one for my dad. He uses my saw and scares the hell out of me when he does.  He has rheumatoid arthritis bad and he cant hardly hold on to things. There are a couple of divots in the wall from kickbacks while he was cutting.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 7, 2010)

I have one as well.  It works really well when you want to keep your fingers.


----------



## mikemac (Sep 7, 2010)

hewunch said:


> I have one and love it. Just wish I had one for bandsaws


 

While not quite the same, it seems like this may protect your fingers... mind you, a piece of scrap wood would do the same, wouldn't it?

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/THE-BANDSAW-FINGER-PROTECTOR.html


----------



## jskeen (Sep 7, 2010)

ok, not being sarcastic here (for a change) but I must be missing something.  What does this widgit do for $60 that you couldn't do with a fairly simple homemade version simply cut from a block of nice stable hardwood with a handle on top and some nonslip stuff on the bottom.  I know that the center section is adjustable, so you can theoretically use it for lots of different widths, but really, how many times do those of you that have one use a size other than either the minimum thickness,  or 3/4 to 1 inch.  The slider on the far side would be useful to keep the jig from tipping, and giving you a place to push the work against the fence, and still have something between you and the blade, but again, a couple of slots and wingnuts and it's easily reproduced.

Keep in mind folks, this it the guy who posted the pics of my left hand minus the tip of the index finger about a month ago, so I'm seriously in the market for something that works, but I'm not seeing $60 worth of flexibility in that moveable center section.  So somebody let me in on what I'm missing here. 

Thanks 
James


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have had my eye on one every time I go the woodworking show and they have them on special show price but never pull the trigger yet.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 7, 2010)

mikemac said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > I have one and love it. Just wish I had one for bandsaws
> ...




Hey Mike, buy me one and ship it with my next box from you, lol!:biggrin:

Maybe Alicia won't be so nervous then.:beat-up:


----------



## zig613 (Sep 8, 2010)

James...

I think you may have answered your own question... 

"Keep in mind folks, this it the guy who posted the pics of my left hand minus the tip of the index finger about a month ago, so I'm seriously in the market for something that works, but I'm not seeing $60 worth of flexibility in that moveable center section. So somebody let me in on what I'm missing here."

I have one and trust me it works... and for only $60 bucks I bet it is cheaper then your medical bills.

Wade


----------



## Fred (Sep 8, 2010)

" ... So somebody let me in on what I'm missing here."

Well, as already stated you are missing the tip of your finger. Not being a smart as_, but YES a piece of wood works just as well. I have also found that I am more prone to using my Gripper instead since it givesme much more support and keeps all my hand parts away from the blade as I pust on through. I can also see where the cut is being made.

As for the product on the bandsaw, now that is $70 I'll keep in my pocket. That device is only good for the width of it's throw which appears to be rather limited considering many would be cuttiny much longer pieces at times. And again, a piece of scrap wood would do the same thing.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 8, 2010)

_ picked up one of these in a box of stuff I bought at a sale.  now I know what its for and how to use it  Thank you_


----------



## Padre (Sep 8, 2010)

The 'deluxe' system is actually on sale at The Big Tool Store (I think it's a Rockler Outlet) for $59.99.  At Wood Craft it's 79.99.  Rockler has the base system for $59.99.


----------



## TRRH (Sep 8, 2010)

Greetings:
Great Tool----I have 2 GR-Rippers. I think they are the best option for many cuts on TS, Router, etc. especially for non-professionals. I bought 2 to handle ripping beyond a few feet.--well made- good instructions-- here is a link... http://www.microjig.com/products/grr-ripper/reviews.shtml

cheers,
Terry


----------



## louie (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one as well. Well worth the money.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 8, 2010)

jskeen said:


> What does this widgit do for $60 that you couldn't do with a fairly simple homemade version simply cut from a block of nice stable hardwood with a handle on top and some nonslip stuff on the bottom




You're 100% right. 

I have a homemade jig that I use for such things that is designed specifically to fit the fence of a Powermatic 66 tablesaw (or Biesemeyer fence). 

Different design than the pic, but similar effect (hands totally away from the blade). 


Now to answer your question--- what does it do better than a homemade jig? Show up already made with little time and effort . 

I love making my own jigs, but for anyone who does production woodworking (even in a garage with a small tablesaw) will know that the time spent designing and building this jig translates into spent labor cost. 

If I were running a production shop (and hadn't already made a similar jig) I'd buy this puppy. In fact I would have never made the homemade jig if I had my own company credit card  at the place I work at.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 8, 2010)

redfishsc said:


> jskeen said:
> 
> 
> > What does this widgit do for $60 that you couldn't do with a fairly simple homemade version simply cut from a block of nice stable hardwood with a handle on top and some nonslip stuff on the bottom
> ...



I agree with that for sure.  For a production woodworker who is doing this to make money, $60 is nothing compared to the time  spent making one yourself.  For somebody like me who is literally waiting to sell a pen to buy a few more kits, $60 is a fairly big deal.  Time, I have on hand occasionally (if the wife don't find out).  What I don't have anymore, in interest in trying to push a 3/4 x 3/4 blank through the tablesaw with my fingers!   So taking from the responses here that this is a good design that does the job well, I think I'll take it upon myself to see if I can reproduce that functionality in house.  

If it looks decent I may post the pics


----------



## woodlloyd (Sep 9, 2010)

I've placed my order and now simply wait for my delivery. (I can't wait!) Segmented pen blanks here I come, safely. :biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had one and used it many years.  Yes you can make something cheaper, so go do it.  This is a great product and a homemade one would be good also.  This is a good safety devise, well made.  I recommend it, or your homemade one.


----------



## jscola (Sep 9, 2010)

I have had one for 2-years. They work great!


----------



## burgerman (Sep 9, 2010)

You did good.  Excellent safety device.  I own two of them, and they are all I ever use as a push stick with my table saw.  I even use them with my jointer, because the rubber on them is so "grippy."   At first, it's a little daunting running your hand directly over the blade, but you get used to it.  Make sure to always bend down to table level to make sure your saw blade is set to below the top of the Grrripper.


----------



## lazyguy (Sep 9, 2010)

burgerman said:


> Make sure to always bend down to table level to make sure your saw blade is set to below the top of the Grrripper.


 

I think that is what is bothering me about this. I guess using your head is the best safty device.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 9, 2010)

lazyguy said:


> burgerman said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure to always bend down to table level to make sure your saw blade is set to below the top of the Grrripper.
> ...



There you go.  That's the thing about gadgets, they are never truly idiotproof, because us idiots are so darned inventive.


----------



## woodlloyd (Sep 12, 2010)

I got it! I got it!
Got home today to a package on my front porch with my grr ripper, actually grr ripperssssss I got a deal on eBay for a set of two. 

I can't wait to test some segmenting ideas I have in mind. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mredburn (Sep 12, 2010)

Padre said:


> The 'deluxe' system is actually on sale at The Big Tool Store (I think it's a Rockler Outlet) for $59.99. At Wood Craft it's 79.99. Rockler has the base system for $59.99.


 
The Big Tool Store also has them on Ebay with free shipping. THey have them in a couple of different configurations.


----------



## woodlloyd (Sep 12, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > The 'deluxe' system is actually on sale at The Big Tool Store (I think it's a Rockler Outlet) for $59.99. At Wood Craft it's 79.99. Rockler has the base system for $59.99.
> ...



Yes! That's exactly where I got it from. It took a while to assemble them but I'm excited to have them and look forward to put them to work in the coming week.


----------

